# just got my B9



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

got kinda burnt out after finishing my 1/350th Enterprise, but got my B9 today and Im all fired up, seems I got to get caught up on all the threads but I got a ton of B9 sounds files to share if I just new how,

question one is did season one have a flashing red voice box ? I know every thing else was gray like the claws

how in the heck to you hide the bubble seem ?

now back to reading threads ...............................:freak:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

woof359 said:


> got kinda burnt out after finishing my 1/350th Enterprise, but got my B9 today and Im all fired up, seems I got to get caught up on all the threads but I got a ton of B9 sounds files to share if I just new how,
> 
> question one is did season one have a flashing red voice box ? I know every thing else was gray like the claws
> 
> ...


*I dont think so far, there is any way to hide the bubble seam..The "powers that be" at moebius claim the engineers in China, nor anywhere else for that matter,can accomplish making the bubble as it was on the full size suit. You may just have to deal with it, but Id use the Testors window cement when you batton it down. it dries clear.

Z *


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

woof359 said:


> got kinda burnt out after finishing my 1/350th Enterprise, but got my B9 today and Im all fired up, seems I got to get caught up on all the threads but I got a ton of B9 sounds files to share if I just new how,
> 
> question one is did season one have a flashing red voice box ? I know every thing else was gray like the claws
> 
> ...


The Robot never had red neon for the voice sync, it was orange and yes, it was orange in the first season just as it was for seasons 2 & 3, even though it was filmed in B/W.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I usally dont get past season 1 for LIS so I always thought it was red, thanks for the tip


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

woof359 said:


> I got a ton of B9 sounds files to share if I just new how,


Zip them and you can post them like a photo....:thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*files*

View attachment 2985550724.zip
see if this well open


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*files*

got hundreds, this isnt gonna work at 500 KB limit


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

woof359 said:


> got hundreds, this isnt gonna work at 500 KB limit


If they are wav files, convert them to mp3 to shrink their size.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> it was orange in the first season just as it was for seasons 2 & 3, even though it was filmed in B/W.


Can you link to any pictures?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In Season 1 it appears that the square chest buttons are not brightly colored or as brightly colored in Season 2. They appear almost clear/frosted.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> In Season 1 it appears that the square chest buttons are not brightly colored or as brightly colored in Season 2. They appear almost clear/frosted.


Yeah, they were just lit, no colours.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Can you link to any pictures?


Here you go, 1st season publicity shot showing the Robot in color. Orange neon and slightly yellowed rectangular teeth buttons.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> Here you go, 1st season publicity shot showing the Robot in color. Orange neon


That picture puzzles me some... the chest light isn't on because there's no reflective light in the recesses, and the neon tubes only appear orange when lit...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> That picture puzzles me some... the chest light isn't on because there's no reflective light in the recesses, and the neon tubes only appear orange when lit...


It is lit. There are a series of images taken during this photo session, in some the neon is on, as in this photo and in others, it is not lit. Apparently Bob May was turning it on and off during the shoot. It is possible that it was in the process of turning off, as this photo was taken and was not at full brightness. As you can see from the hot spots on the torso, the lights are far brighter than during filming of the show, this may have washed out much of the orange reflections on the collar. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are quite of a few of these studio shots and you can see when its on/off. A good picture is the one with Smith in his air force jacket leaning on the Robots side with his foot on the tracks. It's usually found in b/w but it is a color photo.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> It is lit.


My bad- you are 100% correct. I found the photoshoot, and it's just like you said. STRONG flashes, eh? Wow.:thumbsup:


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

You can sort of see it in this photo as well.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*mono chrome*

perfect picture, not even the sensor were color, thanks for the pic


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*leaning*

thanks for the info


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

woof359 said:


> perfect picture, not even the sensor were color, thanks for the pic


That is how detailed the model is. The "ear" sensors are molded in clear, so they are prefect off the sprue for a 1st season look. I may do a light sand on the backs of them for my fist build, to give them a slightly frosted look.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Testors new "frosted glass" spray would do the trick. 

Yup that is the pic with Dr. Smith.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> That is how detailed the model is. The "ear" sensors are molded in clear, so they are prefect off the sprue for a 1st season look. I may do a light sand on the backs of them for my fist build, to give them a slightly frosted look.


The 'high' ear looks frosted, while the 'wide' ear looks dark tinted.

Time to watch my DVDs again...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> The 'high' ear looks frosted, while the 'wide' ear looks dark tinted.
> 
> Time to watch my DVDs again...


Nope, both clear frosted.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> Nope, both clear frosted.


I went to the DVDs and once again, you are right!:thumbsup:
Bravo!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you for posting these late 1st season pics, RSN! I can also see that it is only the torso section that sported a "textured" surface, while all of the rest of the metal parts were smooth surfaced.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> I went to the DVDs and once again, you are right!:thumbsup:
> Bravo!


I have a full size one in the garage in pieces, I have done years of research on it, but I keep finding new nuggets every time I dig!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> Thank you for posting these late 1st season pics, RSN! I can also see that it is only the torso section that sported a "textured" surface, while all of the rest of the metal parts were smooth surfaced.


My pleasure to share and yes, the tread section and knee plates are not textured.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> I have done years of research on it


I will never question you again, my master.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> I will never question you again, my master.
> :thumbsup:


It is healthy to question, don't ever stop. Everything I posted forced me to go back through my research to make sure I was remembering it right. I has helped me on my current 1st season Moebius build!!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I dont have it now, but some where, on one of my PC's, I have a close up of the Torso showing several rivet or screw repairs and a sloppy job of trying to cover them up, best not to look to close.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

woof359 said:


> I dont have it now, but some where, on one of my PC's, I have a close up of the Torso showing several rivet or screw repairs and a sloppy job of trying to cover them up, best not to look to close.


I think I will leave that level of detail out of my builds...:lol:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

woof359 said:


> I dont have it now, but some where, on one of my PC's, I have a close up of the Torso showing several rivet or screw repairs and a sloppy job of trying to cover them up, best not to look to close.


Here is one with screws visible. If you look close at the bubble you will see the plate below the brain cup is brass. This was changed to gray to match the rest of the interior mechanism.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*worse than this*

picture i remember is one showing the rear of the torso and stuff like this, probly holding some sort of electronics inside for the lights, or Bobs Coffee maker.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

More likely the ashtray for his cigars!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

RSN said:


> Nope, both clear frosted.


This is why I suggested to Moebius that they mold the "ears" in clear plastic - just in case somewhere down the line they want to mold some 1st Season legs and issue a Special Edition 1st Season B9.

Gary


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gary K said:


> This is why I suggested to Moebius that they mold the "ears" in clear plastic - just in case somewhere down the line they want to mold some 1st Season legs and issue a Special Edition 1st Season B9.


You've done a man's job sir!

Good work, Gary.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> This is why I suggested to Moebius that they mold the "ears" in clear plastic - just in case somewhere down the line they want to mold some 1st Season legs and issue a Special Edition 1st Season B9.
> 
> Gary


Great call, thank you! I was going to fabricate clear ones for my current 1st season build, and then I saw I didn't need to!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Those chest button decals are TINY, and it took me 1/2 an hour applying them this afternoon with shaky hands & wearing opti-visors! 
I hope the next one I build is a slightly larger scale, like 12/1! :tongue:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So then why do the feet bottoms on the Moebius kit have holes in them when there clearly are none in the photo???


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> So then why do the feet bottoms on the Moebius kit have holes in them when there clearly are none in the photo???


They know we love to accurize.:freak:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> So then why do the feet bottoms on the Moebius kit have holes in them when there clearly are none in the photo???


There were holes in the original prop's tread sections, which I got to measure in 2010, and I duplicated them for the Moebius model. In this particular episode ONLY they added plates to cover the holes. 

Gary


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Any one else notice that the ears are reversed both in the instructions and on the box art ? I have been re watching season two and the clearly the tall yellow ear is on the left side when viewed from the front and the red on the right. The DVD case for disc one has the ears just as they are in the Moebius kit. It's been a while but did this change later in the series? Gary? I have built 2 of these already and just ordered a third and the next one I will reverse the ears. Great kit! I hope that Moebius follows Gary's idea and releases a first season version with the wrinkled bloomers.

Thanks again Gary and Moebius for a great kit!

Mike


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary K said:


> There were holes in the original prop's tread sections, which I got to measure in 2010, and I duplicated them for the Moebius model. In this particular episode ONLY they added plates to cover the holes.
> 
> Gary


Gary, thanks for the quick response.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
So then with or without the plates on the bottom would be accurate. Hmmm, decisions, decisions.:wave:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Any one else notice that the ears are reversed both in the instructions and on the box art ? I have been re watching season two and the clearly the tall yellow ear is on the left side when viewed from the front and the red on the right. The DVD case for disc one has the ears just as they are in the Moebius kit. It's been a while but did this change later in the series? Gary? I have built 2 of these already and just ordered a third and the next one I will reverse the ears. Great kit! I hope that Moebius follows Gary's idea and releases a first season version with the wrinkled bloomers.
> 
> Thanks again Gary and Moebius for a great kit!
> 
> Mike


The round section that the ears were attached to could rotate 360-degrees, so the ears occasionally switched sides. You can find various publicity shots & screen caps with the ears on different sides, so there's no "correct" orientation for them. 

Gary


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Gary! I knew their would be a logical explanation!

Again....what a great Kit!

Mike


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Any one else notice that the ears are reversed both in the instructions and on the box art ? I have been re watching season two and the clearly the tall yellow ear is on the left side when viewed from the front and the red on the right. The DVD case for disc one has the ears just as they are in the Moebius kit. It's been a while but did this change later in the series? Gary? I have built 2 of these already and just ordered a third and the next one I will reverse the ears. Great kit! I hope that Moebius follows Gary's idea and releases a first season version with the wrinkled bloomers.
> 
> Thanks again Gary and Moebius for a great kit!
> 
> Mike


Pick a season for the look you want your Robot to have. For the first season the ears, which frosted clear, had the vertical on the Robot's left and the horizontal was on the right. Second season they flipped, with the vertical, now yellow, on the Robot's right and the horizontal red on the left. third season they switched back again with the yellow/vertical on his left an the red/horizontal back on the right.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*head*

all these years and I never noticed the brass plate


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Brass plate, what brass plate??? I see no sign of a brass plate considering that's a black and white photo.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Brass plate, what brass plate??? I see no sign of a brass plate considering that's a black and white photo.


This brass plate, that held the brain cam in place. It was later painted to match the rest of the brain mechanism.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*latex legs*

been looking at multiple pic's of the robot on the web, are the legs black, dark gray, or lighter flat gray ?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Very light grey in season 1. Charcoal grey in season 2 and 3. They were never black, well except as the Anti-matter robot, but that's another story...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Medium grey in season 1, Dark grey in season 2, and finally, a "gunmetal grey" in season 3. Irwin Allen and Co. kept upgrading "him" as the series progressed.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

RSN said:


> Pick a season for the look you want your Robot to have. For the first season the ears, which frosted clear, had the vertical on the Robot's left and the horizontal was on the right. Second season they flipped, with the vertical, now yellow, on the Robot's right and the horizontal red on the left. third season they switched back again with the yellow/vertical on his left an the red/horizontal back on the right.


It's an Irwin Allen production .... I should have known! Lol!

Mike


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I haven't gotten the kit yet... but I did get the electronics.... let's see what I will learn from this thread!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just bought 2 more! That will be 5 total. I have never bought this many of any one kit in my life ! Man...I love this kit!!!!

Thanks Frank, Dave, Gary and everyone at Moebius! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I also just bought a second Jupiter 2 for an in-flight version!


----------

